# Kits born dead - how long before I rebreed?



## frenchy

Hi, I have just taken in a mini lop doe 2 days ago who I was told may be due to give birth, anyway today when I went out there were 2 dead kits in the hutch and the mum had made no attempts at all to make a nest. 

What I need to know now is when is it safe for me to remate her, how long do I need to wait?

Any advice appreciated.

Kelly


----------



## MsBinky

I'm not a breeder but how about you give her time to relax, recover, and learn to trust you. I'm sure that if she is calm and trusting, it will help her with her litters in the future. I'd wait a few months myself but I am sure a breeder can come tell you more precisely when it's safe to rebreed. It's just a suggestion. :rose:


----------



## pamnock

Does are most receptive within 3 days of giving birth - in the wild this benefits the species in lending them to a rapid reproduction rate. Doesare willing rebreed immediately after giving birth.

If the doe is in good health, I'd rebreed ASAP.

Pam


----------



## MsBinky

Pam,

Why is it important to rebreed right away? I'd like to know because I am too sentimental and I don't see it from the "physical" aspect. Lol. Not sure I say it right... Can something happen physically if not rebred right away?


----------



## Leaf

This is a general question for anyone who has knowledge on the subject:

Could this have happened due to stress of a move etc - I'd assume yes, but to make the question twofold - are there any health concerns or anything of the nature that could make this a reocurring happening?


----------



## MsBinky

Yeah, I thought the stress could have been the cause that's why I was thinking maybe letting her settle in properly would help with the next litter. 

You're right about wondering if there is something else causing it that would reoccur.

I'm really interested in how it works with breeding and how to make that decision to rebreed right away or not. I'm not being sarcastic at all, I'd really like to know.


----------



## pamnock

*MsBinky wrote: *


> Pam,
> 
> Why is it important to rebreed right away? I'd like to know because I am too sentimental and I don't see it from the "physical" aspect. Lol. Not sure I say it right... Can something happen physically if not rebred right away?



Does that are left sitting idle have a tendency to build up more fat around the reproductive organs, decreasing chances of conception and increasing chances of birthing difficulties. They are a prey animal designed for rapid reproduction due to their short life span.

There can be many factors as to why the doe may have lost the litter. Winter breeding depression and sudden death of litters at this time of year is common. Genetic health factors can also be a cause of dead litters. A general rule of "3 strikes and your out" is used when determining whether or not to keep a doe in a breeding program.

Does generally adjust well to moves. I've transported pregnant does as well as does and newborn litters without problems. 

Pam


----------



## BlueGiants

Not knowing how the doe was handled before she came to you,what kind of nutrition she had, or what she was exposed to, it would be hard to judge why the kits were dead. (I've brought pregnant does into the barn and they've kindled the next day with no problems.)

I agree, I'd breed her within 4 days. She has a month to settle in before the next litter of kits are born. Plenty of time to get proper nutrition and handling. I too transport pregnant does and does with litters with no problems.


----------



## Flashy

*Leaf wrote: *


> Could this have happened due to stress of a move etc - I'd assume yes, but to make the question twofold - are there any health concerns or anything of the nature that could make this a reocurring happening?



Yes, RE stress, in some circumstances. Sandy lost her first litter in similar cirumstances and went on to become a super mum. I guess they don't want to have and raise a litter in a place they don't feel safe.

There are reasons why does could keep having dead kits, some I can think of, others I wouldn't know anything about so I'm not going to even try and go into details, but yes, there are other reasons that could make this happen again and again in terms of dead kits.


----------



## frenchy

Thanks to everyone for the input.

The doe herself seems to be in good condition, and as this was to be her first litter I can not say if she will be a good or bad mother. 

I thought they could have been stillborn due to her being a first time mum and alsoadjusting to the move and her being uncertain of what was happening to her perhaps?

I will check her tomorrow and if all seems good, try to rebreed her then.

Thanks again for all the information.

Kelly


----------



## gentle giants

It's not uncommon for a doe to lose part or all of her first litter. If, however, the same thing happens with her second litter, she might just not be good breeding material. Some does, just like some people, have more trouble having babies than others.


----------



## MsBinky

Ah man, I went too fast and didn't look back so I didn't notice my post never went through. Grrr

Pam,

Thank you for the information. I didn't know that I must ask though, I am guessing that that is the case for all bunnies that reproduce... Do does have to be bred at certain frequencies to remain healthy and not have fat build up? i always heard of a maximum number of times a doe should be bred in a year but I don't recall hearing a minimum so that is why I am asking. I never realized it could happen so quickly... :?


----------



## pamnock

Four litters per year is the average that most show breeders aim for.

Pam


----------



## Zoe Ovenden

Hello, my rabbit mated about 6 weeks ago and has since had a litter which died. I really want her to have more babies so i tried to mate and she would not let him. Is she already going to have some more babies form mating last time? What should i do?


----------



## majorv

When a doe has a litter born dead you should wait a couple of weeks before trying to breed her again. Once she’s been re-bred you need to wait the 30 or so days to see if she has anything. Unless you know how to palpate you shouldn’t try to breed her again once she’s bred.


----------



## Bunny 13

I had a bunny that had a litter of 3 and she wouldn’t take care of them. I tried to save 1 but it only lasted a few days. After a few weeks (2) I tried to breed her again and she attacked my buck and ended up bitting his penis! I waited almost 6 months before breeding her again. She is due at the end of november. (By the way, my buck healed nicely)


----------



## A_Ponderance

Many first time does fail to build a nest or just push out the kits scattered across the cage. I lost all 3 of my first mom Nettis litters this fall. Be aware that does attitudes will change after breeding, then again after the kits are removed so rebreeding her now won't give you time to get to know the real personality of the doe for several months and may give you an inaccurate early impression.

For breeding does, as a general rule, breed twice in a row, without a break, not more than 2 litters in a row. Make sure she has regained ALL lost weight (usually 2 months after weaning) before trying again

Please let us know how she is doing, when you do breed her again.


----------

